# My Blackberry Playbook



## har (Dec 29, 2011)

Playbook


----------



## jmacguire (Dec 29, 2011)

It is indeed a good review with positive and negative points.


----------



## sakumar79 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hows the battery life?

Arun


----------



## abhidev (Dec 30, 2011)

post spme pics buddy...and congrats!!!


----------



## har (Dec 30, 2011)

Battery--I am using it for the 3rd day contious...have seen 1 full length movie, around 6 hours browsing via wi-fi, 1 GB download, around 30 apps download and 1.5 hours youtube and other video streaming and 1 hour ebook reading. Battery is at 45 % Will get a maximum of 10 hours i guess.

Pics coming soon. Too lazy to get off the playbook


----------



## Tenida (Dec 30, 2011)

Good review.What kind of video format it can play?Is it support full-hd .mkv video??From where its available@12.5k.I am also planning to buy it.


----------



## Skynaveen (Dec 30, 2011)

Cool you are lucky.

Do you know when the android support will come


----------



## har (Dec 30, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Good review.What kind of video format it can play?Is it support full-hd .mkv video??From where its available@12.5k.I am also planning to buy it.



.mkv is not supported. You will have to convert. Once converted 1080p plays flawlessly. Blackberry reduced the prices to rs 13400 till dec 31. Some local retailers are offering it at 12.5-13k

Android support by february update. Though i am not sure if all apps would work.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 30, 2011)

Your location??Btw wat about .avi support??

Can it support pen drive plug n play??


----------



## har (Jan 2, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Your location??Btw wat about .avi support??
> 
> Can it support pen drive plug n play??



No avi support I think.
I am from Kollam, a city in Kerala.

What do you mean my pen drive plug and play ?? It has a mini usb port.


----------



## Terabyte (Jan 9, 2012)

Where is the review?


----------



## robbinghood (Jan 9, 2012)

I cant see anything!


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jan 25, 2012)

Where is your review ?


----------



## Tenida (Jan 25, 2012)

@har har why you deleted your review


----------

